# I thought I had a leak!



## Simply Simon (Jan 18, 2019)

Well, sometimes I do dribble a bit but that's another story that nobody wants to hear.

I was getting in a right old tizz about the level of water dropping in my pool and thought the beggar must be leaking. Every few days about half an inch of water has disappeared, so it had to be a leak or one of the neighbours was sneaking in with a bucket and pinching my aqua. Then Mrs Simply just said one word to me - 'evaporation' , oh yeah, that's science innit? She was a teacher so knows stuff.

I guess it's normal and I can start worrying about that crack in the plaster that looks a bit iffy to me even though my son who is a builder said it was just a crack in the plaster.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

The best way to prove your wife's theory (not that you're doubting her, of course ;-) ) is to place a bucket of water near the pool.

If they both drop the same amount, then she's correct (as they always are!)


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> The best way to prove your wife's theory (not that you're doubting her, of course ;-) ) is to place a bucket of water near the pool.
> 
> If they both drop the same amount, then she's correct (as they always are!)


except that due to the amount of heat stored in the pool during the day that stored in the bucket, the pool will evaporate more during the night than the bucket


----------



## Simply Simon (Jan 18, 2019)

Blimey, science is complicated! Maybe if I built an identical pool and then checked them both - but then if they were identical and the first one was leaking then the second one would as well....


----------



## ClaireRuss (Jun 19, 2019)

I am happy to see another member is having the same issue as me!
This year my pool is losing water far quicker than in previous years to the point it loses about 20-30cms in around 48hours (seems excessive).
It always stops at a certain level which for me says there must be a leak, however in the colder months previous it had not done this.

I have a theory for my pool which I can only investigate once the hot summer is over.....

My pool is surrounded by land, a grassed garden. I am thinking that possibly with the ground being extra dry, it is sucking the moisture through the concrete of the pool. Yes there must be a grouting problem in the tiles to create the drop, but not so much of a leak as such.

Any thoughts on my theory?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

ClaireRuss said:


> I am happy to see another member is having the same issue as me!
> This year my pool is losing water far quicker than in previous years to the point it loses about 20-30cms in around 48hours (seems excessive).
> It always stops at a certain level which for me says there must be a leak, however in the colder months previous it had not done this.
> 
> ...



Do the bucket test to be sure. 

I understand what Baldi is saying but that won't account for must additional loss.


----------



## Simply Simon (Jan 18, 2019)

ClaireRuss said:


> I am happy to see another member is having the same issue as me!
> This year my pool is losing water far quicker than in previous years to the point it loses about 20-30cms in around 48hours (seems excessive).
> It always stops at a certain level which for me says there must be a leak, however in the colder months previous it had not done this.
> 
> ...


20-30cms seems a huge drop, mine is only about 2cm in 48 hours, which after some of that there Googling how's yer father seems to be expected. Apparently if it gets breezy then more water goes wafting its way up to heaven, we get some really strong afternoon breezes here - and I'm not complaining, they are luvverly!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

ClaireRuss said:


> I am happy to see another member is having the same issue as me!
> This year my pool is losing water far quicker than in previous years to the point it loses about 20-30cms in around 48hours (seems excessive).
> It always stops at a certain level which for me says there must be a leak, however in the colder months previous it had not done this.
> 
> ...


It certainly sounds as though you have a leak


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Simply Simon said:


> Well, sometimes I do dribble a bit but that's another story that nobody wants to hear.
> 
> I was getting in a right old tizz about the level of water dropping in my pool and thought the beggar must be leaking. Every few days about half an inch of water has disappeared, so it had to be a leak or one of the neighbours was sneaking in with a bucket and pinching my aqua. Then Mrs Simply just said one word to me - 'evaporation' , oh yeah, that's science innit? She was a teacher so knows stuff.
> 
> I guess it's normal and I can start worrying about that crack in the plaster that looks a bit iffy to me even though my son who is a builder said it was just a crack in the plaster.


Having has swimming pools in Queensland, Australia, I can assure that the rate of evaporation can be significant (varies subject to multiple factors, but even shaded pools will be subject to evaporation during hot weather - those that receive full sun for much of the day suffer more evaporation during hot sunny days).


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

ClaireRuss said:


> I am happy to see another member is having the same issue as me!
> This year my pool is losing water far quicker than in previous years to the point it loses about 20-30cms in around 48hours (seems excessive).
> It always stops at a certain level which for me says there must be a leak, however in the colder months previous it had not done this.
> 
> ...


Does the water level stop dropping once it has passed the skimmer, vacuum port and return jets? If so the leak is almost certainly in the pipework.


----------



## ClaireRuss (Jun 19, 2019)

The Skipper said:


> Does the water level stop dropping once it has passed the skimmer, vacuum port and return jets? If so the leak is almost certainly in the pipework.


I am even more sure it is a leak. Filled it again last night (very close to top of skimmer) around 19.00hrs and by 07.00hrs I woke up with the noise of the pump sucking mostly air through the skimmers.
It had lost around 20cms. 

Water level always settles at base line of the skimmer, minus a couple of cms.

In the underground "bunker" which contains the pool pumps and piping there is no sign of water and the ground is always dry around the pool. I have no idea where the leak is but it will need looking into...possibly by the mole i have in the garden.

Maybe its the mole 

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

ClaireRuss said:


> I am even more sure it is a leak. Filled it again last night (very close to top of skimmer) around 19.00hrs and by 07.00hrs I woke up with the noise of the pump sucking mostly air through the skimmers.
> It had lost around 20cms.
> 
> Water level always settles at base line of the skimmer, minus a couple of cms.
> ...


An inside job then!


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Mine did this a couple of years ago turned out there was a leak in the pipe from Skimmer to pump. Apparently this pipe/tube often develops a leak due to higher levels of Chlorine as if like me you put chlorine tablets in skimmer basket.


----------



## Baldrick (Mar 5, 2012)

Get a bucket - weight it down with a stone - place bucket on a step in the pool - fill with water to the same level as the pool. If it's a leak the pool level will fall faster than the bucket


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

stevelin said:


> Mine did this a couple of years ago turned out there was a leak in the pipe from Skimmer to pump. Apparently this pipe/tube often develops a leak due to higher levels of Chlorine as if like me you put chlorine tablets in skimmer basket.


Why do people continue to put chemicals in the skimmers?

ALWAYS should be in a 'floater' in the pool. This can be removed, if desired, whilst the pool is in use.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Why do people continue to put chemicals in the skimmers?
> 
> ALWAYS should be in a 'floater' in the pool. This can be removed, if desired, whilst the pool is in use.


You know what they say, "put six experts in a room and you´ll get six different opinions!" For every "expert" who tells you not to put chlorine tabs in the skimmer there will be another to tell you that's exactly what you should do! This, by the way, is from the web site of a leading pool "expert:" "Some pool supply companies sell floating chlorinators, but these are not recommended. As their name suggests, floating chlorinators float on the top of your pool water. The theory is that you add chlorine tablets and let the floater move freely around your pool, slowly releasing chlorine as the pool water interacts with the tablets through holes in the bottom of the floater. Chlorine, however, is highly acidic and corrosive. It is common for floaters to get stuck or hung up on pool ladders or walls. When this happens, the chlorine stays in one place, where it can damage the liner and corrode pool materials. Floaters are best avoided for the sake of your pool's longevity." Personally, I have put chlorine tabs in my skimmer for the past 12 years (in accordance with the advice given by the pool "expert" who initially gave me lessons in pool maintenance) and I have never had a problem.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

The Skipper said:


> You know what they say, "put six experts in a room and you´ll get six different opinions!" For every "expert" who tells you not to put chlorine tabs in the skimmer there will be another to tell you that's exactly what you should do! This, by the way, is from the web site of a leading pool "expert:" "Some pool supply companies sell floating chlorinators, but these are not recommended. As their name suggests, floating chlorinators float on the top of your pool water. The theory is that you add chlorine tablets and let the floater move freely around your pool, slowly releasing chlorine as the pool water interacts with the tablets through holes in the bottom of the floater. Chlorine, however, is highly acidic and corrosive. It is common for floaters to get stuck or hung up on pool ladders or walls. When this happens, the chlorine stays in one place, where it can damage the liner and corrode pool materials. Floaters are best avoided for the sake of your pool's longevity." Personally, I have put chlorine tabs in my skimmer for the past 12 years (in accordance with the advice given by the pool "expert" who initially gave me lessons in pool maintenance) and I have never had a problem.



And there you go, don't believe everything you read on the internet.

Surely the floater will NOT be staying still as when the pump is on, the water is circulating.

The very purpose of the blowers is to move the water (and hence the floater). The blowers are supposed to be on for as long as needed to circulate the entire volume of water in the pool. So why would there be a 'chlorine' lawyer?

OK. I understand that people will have different opinions but we have just seen a post showing the effects of chemicals left in the skimmers.

I will continue to do it the way I always have - in floaters.


----------



## Simply Simon (Jan 18, 2019)

People can put their chlorine where they like. A floaters v skimmers war is bit pointless, whatever floats your boat (or skims it).

Personally I think the best way would be to get visitors who expect to be picked up from the airport, fed, have the aircon on all night and not even take you our for a dinner - yes family I'm talking about you - they should have to put the chlorine tablets in their swimming cozzies while they are having fun in the pool that they haven't helped vacuum, backwash, clean or anything!

I suppose floaters do tend to float to the skimmer outlet and sit there when the pump is on because that's where the water is heading, if it wasn't then all the leaves would stay in the pool. I prefer floaters, I like to take them out when I'm swimming, I don't want a faceful of chlorine ta very much and it makes cleaning the leaves out of the skimmer basket easier.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Simply Simon said:


> and it makes cleaning the leaves out of the skimmer basket easier.


not to mention the odd bikini top or bottom that is swimming free.


----------



## ClaireRuss (Jun 19, 2019)

Sorry for the late response, I have been away...

I found the leak, the tubing from one of the filters had come loose and the water was escaping. Thankfully the design of the pool however bad it was, means that it can be fixed by draining a massive water tank and fixing the pipe.

Thanks to all you comments.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

ClaireRuss said:


> Sorry for the late response, I have been away...
> 
> I found the leak, the tubing from one of the filters had come loose and the water was escaping. Thankfully the design of the pool however bad it was, means that it can be fixed by draining a massive water tank and fixing the pipe.
> 
> Thanks to all you comments.


That's good to know. Thanks for updating us.


----------

